# This section should be deleted



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

99% of the posts in this section is delusional and would be diagnosed schizophrenic borderline or some other severe personality disorder.
What good does it do on a metnal forum?
If your a healthy person, having fun with speculating "does ghosts exist" "does karma exist" etc... for entertainment no problem, but most people on here are seriously deluded to the point where it scares me.

Im not trying to put anyone down, but its just like.... seems this section ONLY contribute sharing "ideas" that are completely delusional which are easy to believe in while DPDRed


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

your the only one complaning.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

"The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing"


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes I'm the only rational person complaining. Asking question, not being a gullible brainwashed robot..
Ihavemessedupdreams you love to understand how things work, right? Well here's the simple psychology behind cult,religion and spiritual belief:






recognize?;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Copeful said:


> , but most people on here are seriously deluded to the point where it scares me.
> 
> "ideas" that are completely delusional which are easy to believe in while DPDRed


Yes it scares YOU because youre afraid that you are delusional,this is all projection.
Im not Dp,and dp didnt effect or cause my spiritual beleifs...........I thought everyone had got bored and wiser to reply to your posts on this subject ,I know I have.,....but i thought it might help you if you realised this was all your own projection,youre not trying to convince us of anything ,youre trying to convinve yourself,youre angry at yourself for once beleiving it and now you blame your issues on it rather than looking at your real fears..........

Spirit


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

yes Im afraid of going completely schzio.

And as I said, if it's for entertaining your boredom. NO PROBLEMO. No harm done.
But on here it's like "oh maybe itll elp me" but it truely doesn't.
Evver heard of meditation induced DPDR and meditation induced schizophrenia?

and no, trust me. Im 100% sure there is no spiritual component to existance. Unless you can call, the admiration of nature and being one with music "spiritual"


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Copeful said:


> Im 100% sure there is no spiritual component to existance. Unless you can call, the admiration of nature and being one with music "spiritual"


Yeah,Actually I do see nature and music as "spiritual" in a way ,I ghess it all depends on the interpretation of "spiritual".....for me it doesnt exclude anything at all.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Why take the bait??
Copeful likes to feel noticed, that's all.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Copeful said:


> yes Im afraid of going completely schzio.


Half of your problem is "fear of having a soul"
't'other half is "fear of being insane".

So you live in fear basically, 
And that's what's causing your panic attacks.
Wake up and smell the coffee.
You suffer from an illness called
"perpetual fear"

None of this has anything to do with atheism
Or maintaining sanity. 
You are driven by anger and fear....it really is as simple as that.
I should think you are afraid of putting your socks on back to front
In case it sparked the end of the world.
You are afraid of yourself and your life...
Actually that is extremely normal
So I wouldn't worry about it.

I'm actually starting to think we have a lot in common!
All jibbering wrecks afraid of existance itself.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

He is afraid of being alone, of feeling invisible.
So it's true no? you do have a bit in common. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol I do not fear having a soul, I do not fear going crazy anymore...

Rozanne I udnestand u think u are some enlightened being and thats coo, but please

Blackbox, funny for once, WOW

and, no, I did not make this thread to be recognized, I make this thread so people might think outside the box and stop bein so god damn gullible


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

First off, Copeful, claiming that you are rational and that you are 100% sure of something you cannot disprove contradict each other.

Secondly, while I do not agree with many posts on this forum and think that much of it is ultimately detrimental and that they are at a wrong path for what they want, they would not be diagnosed as having any kind of personality disorder. There are criteria for this. That they have a disorder is but a correlation, something you would expect when almost everyone you are measuring has a disorder. I however have seen similar things in places where disorders were relatively few. The problem here is that you are working on a false assumption, that people do things based on logic. Most of the posts on this section of the forum are not based on logic and are written by people who do not use logic in their beliefs. They use other processes, and you know what? That's ok, because last time I saw it we were not Vulcans. Because of this however, using logic to show how "wrong" they are is not as effective a one might hope. Especially not when you're using rather poor logic. Your video for example, is not only meant for comedy but is only about cults (even if some of the others do show some similarity). While admittedly cults would use many "spiritual beliefs" to manipulate them into doing what they want, it does not logically follow that the spiritual beliefs are induced or will be used by cults. Only by writers who want to milk money out of them by writing many many selfhelp books.

Even so regardless of whether the beliefs shown on this forum are correct or incorrect, they can still be quite helpful in defeating or coping with DP. Think of the word "placebo" And unless you're going to show them something better, people will probably persist in doing what they are doing. And even if you do show them something better, there's no reason to assume they will recognise it. 
That's human nature!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

nevermind Copeful....I just hope you find out what you anger is really about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

It would be interesting if a spiritual experience happend to copeful. One which he can not deny.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Rozanne said:


> nevermind Copeful....I just hope you find out what you anger is really about.


Don't take this the wrong way Rozanne, I not trying to single you out.
What I have noticed on my time here is whenever you feel you haven't been heard you finish with "I hope you find what your angry about" or "I hope you find a way to deal with your anger" etc.

I think it's you who is angry. You are angry and project it as soon as get the slightest hint of rejection.
I know there is a lot of people on here with anger issues, me included.......But like I said it seems to be your favorite finish no?

I really hope you get over your anger  ...........Joking.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> 99% of the posts in this section is delusional and would be diagnosed schizophrenic borderline or some other severe personality disorder.


Why thankyou, that's the nicest thing you've ever said to me :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

[email protected] :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

[quote name="Copeful"]99% of the posts in this section is delusional and would be diagnosed schizophrenic borderline or some other severe personality disorder.

Why do you read them then?


----------



## lalaland (Mar 22, 2008)

Copeful said:


> 99% of the posts in this section is delusional and would be diagnosed schizophrenic borderline or some other severe personality disorder.
> What good does it do on a metnal forum?
> If your a healthy person, having fun with speculating "does ghosts exist" "does karma exist" etc... for entertainment no problem, but most people on here are seriously deluded to the point where it scares me.
> 
> Im not trying to put anyone down, but its just like.... seems this section ONLY contribute sharing "ideas" that are completely delusional which are easy to believe in while DPDRed


I actually agree with you Copeful. What I've been seeing people do here is make up their own theories plucking bits and pieces from random and conflicting spiritual concepts and mixing them all together in a deluded, non sensical, "open minded" mess. A friend of mine's brother is in a mental institution for thinking the government is against him and is trying to set cameras up around him and he thinks they send him messages through the tv. He could call that open mindedness, but is it doing him any favours? uhh, no.
Good on you for seeing it from a realistic and responsible angle. I have a firm belief in God but as far as some people go making up their own theories and arguing them with vulnerable people, I think you're right. 
Ok everyone who just got personally offended, fire away. But I really don't care. I"m not going to come back here I just wanted to show a sane person on this forum my support. If you take yourself out of the equation and look at it objectively they're actually right. "that's just your opinion!" i can hear it already. lol. whatever.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Lalaland, youre being personal,when we debate in this section ,we do not make it personal or take it personaly,it is a debate section.We might debate about various subjects or even disagree with eachother but we try to avoid lowering ourselves to personal insults.
True colours ...very christian indeed.....If you cant live up to what you preech then why bother,your words are empty....And I see no christian commpassion there.
Spirit.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

lalaland said:


> What I've been seeing people do here is make up their own theories plucking bits and pieces from random and conflicting spiritual concepts and mixing them all together in a deluded, non sensical, "open minded" mess.


1. No different than any other religious/spiritual belief system.
2. What's so wrong about taking bits and pieces and mixing them together? If anything it promotes self growth and an individual system rather than a rigid set of droctrines and dogmas.



> A friend of mine's brother is in a mental institution for thinking the government is against him and is trying to set cameras up around him and he thinks they send him messages through the tv. He could call that open mindedness, but is it doing him any favours? uhh, no.


Is it doing him any favours being told he's insane and locking him away in a box? And lets not forget the mind altering drugs they no doubt ply him with. Wouldn't it be better to keep an open mind and actually help him on an individual level?



> I have a firm belief in God but as far as some people go making up their own theories and arguing them with vulnerable people, I think you're right.


Said it many times before and I'll say it again - anything that is said on this forum is our personal opinion. You can feel free to listen to it or dismiss it. That's what spirituality is all about - empowering people to make their own decisions. Can you say the same about Christianity?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

CECIL said:


> lalaland said:
> 
> 
> > What I've been seeing people do here is make up their own theories plucking bits and pieces from random and conflicting spiritual concepts and mixing them all together in a deluded, non sensical, "open minded" mess.
> ...


Exactly, agreed. And it causes problems when someone says that their spirituality/religion/way of looking at things is fact...All religions start out as just theory ,as a set of concepts and ideas that are "useful" as examples....Goodness sake even science is based on theories of probability.Reality is full of possibilitys...........Thats the only sure thing.

Spirit.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If you say Christianity or anything else is the only truth then you are adopting a limiting position and limiting your Self


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Soom heat in here *Throws water all over ya* CHILL OUT!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

No offense, guys, but a lot of what's said here is more than spiritual, borderline delusional. I'm a pretty open person and I admit I have no idea what's going on and I've had quite a few spiritual experiences of my own, but usually insanity only leads to more insanity. It would be helpful to get a firm grasp on reality in order to beat this thing; delving further into the absurd notions of the spiritual and derealized mind may be an interesting experience, but it won't lead to recovery. Maybe putting aside the deeper stuff for awhile and allowing the mind to reset itself is best. I know ruminating about the human condition when I'm DP'd screws with my head more than I'd like and leads to some pretty insane thoughts.


----------

